# East Cape Caimen prop



## Austin Bustamante (May 11, 2015)

I had a Powertech scb3-14 on my f60


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

Israel luis said:


> curious to see what props you guys are running on your motors. I have a 2015 Yamaha f60, running s 10.5 x 14 pitch. Definitely need to get a new prop.


If you are looking to get up skinny a Powertec PFS r4, 13 pitch will get it. Must have it ventilated at factory (5/16” holes) to match your torque curve


----------



## Israel luis (Nov 25, 2015)

Austin Bustamante said:


> I had a Powertech scb3-14 on my f60


Small world but I literally saw your old postman in Everglades city and talked to the guy and about the prop on Saturday haha


----------

